# [RISOLTO] compiz e kde

## geps2

Con quest scheda

```
01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M10 NT [FireGL Mobility T2] (rev 80) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

        Subsystem: IBM Unknown device 054f

        Flags: bus master, fast Back2Back, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 255, IRQ 11

        Memory at e0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=128M]

        I/O ports at 3000 [size=256]

        Memory at c0100000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

        [virtual] Expansion ROM at c0120000 [disabled] [size=128K]

        Capabilities: [58] AGP version 2.0

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

        Kernel driver in use: fglrx_pci

        Kernel modules: fglrx
```

e seguendo questo HOWTO

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Compiz-fusion

ottengo questo errore

```
QMetaObject::findSignal:smoothblend::smoothblendClient: Conflict with KDecoration::keepAboveChanged(bool)

QImage::smoothScale: Image is a null image
```

Qualcuno mi sa aiutare?

Grazie per l'attenzione.

Ciao!

GePsLast edited by geps2 on Wed Jun 25, 2008 8:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ckx3009

normalmente compiz-fusion preferisce il suo decorator (emerald) al posto di quello di kde (kdecorator), anche se dovrebbe andare ugualmente bene)

dovresti anche provare a installare fusion-icon che e' estremamente comodo.

lo trovi sul desktop-effect overlay (mi pare) oppure su quello di sabayon. non cercarlo in portage perche' non c'e'.

cmq quell'errore lo ricevi in seguito a quale comando?

----------

## geps2

 *ckx3009 wrote:*   

> normalmente compiz-fusion preferisce il suo decorator (emerald) al posto di quello di kde (kdecorator), anche se dovrebbe andare ugualmente bene)

 

emerald ce l'ho già installato: come faccio ad utilizzarlo?

 *ckx3009 wrote:*   

> dovresti anche provare a installare fusion-icon che e' estremamente comodo.
> 
> lo trovi sul desktop-effect overlay (mi pare) oppure su quello di sabayon. non cercarlo in portage perche' non c'e'.

 

Ok grazie, proverò.

 *ckx3009 wrote:*   

> cmq quell'errore lo ricevi in seguito a quale comando?

 

Con questo:

```
compiz-start
```

 e 

```
kde-window-decorator --replace &
```

googlando un po' per capire come lanciare emerald ho dato anche quest'altro comando: 

```
/usr/bin/compiz --replace ccp & /usr/bin/emerald --replace
```

 e ho avuto quest'altro errore: 

```
/usr/bin/compiz (core) - Fatal: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap is missing

/usr/bin/compiz (core) - Error: Failed to manage screen: 0

/usr/bin/compiz (core) - Fatal: No manageable screens found on display :0.0
```

In tutti i casi mi spariscono le decorazioni delle finestre...

----------

## ckx3009

come prima cosa puoi andare nelle opzioni di compiz-fusion, cercare "window decoration", guardare che sia attivato e nella riga "command" (o qualcosa di simile) delle opzioni di "window decoration" mettere 

```
emerald --replace
```

in questo modo hai emerald come decorator predefinito per compiz.

fusion-icon spesso risolve il 90% dei problemi.

un'altra cosa da fare e' andare a leggere qui:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_XGL/Troubleshooting

puo' darti parecchi suggerimenti su come correggere i problemi (c'e' proprio il tuo errore).

----------

## Tigerwalk

prova a lanciare compiz con queste opzioni

```
LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1 compiz --replace --indirect-rendering --sm-disable ccp &

sleep 3

emerald --replace 
```

magari, se funziona, puoi inserirle in uno script a cui dare i permessi di esecuzione (chmod +x)

----------

## geps2

 *ckx3009 wrote:*   

> come prima cosa puoi andare nelle opzioni di compiz-fusion, cercare "window decoration", guardare che sia attivato e nella riga "command" (o qualcosa di simile) delle opzioni di "window decoration" mettere 
> 
> ```
> emerald --replace
> ```
> ...

 

Ok

 *ckx3009 wrote:*   

> un'altra cosa da fare e' andare a leggere qui:
> 
> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_XGL/Troubleshooting
> 
> puo' darti parecchi suggerimenti su come correggere i problemi (c'e' proprio il tuo errore).

 

Ho già trovato l'HOWTO, ma ho fatto fatica a seguirlo: non capisco esattamente quale libGL.so devo linkare, e qual è il modo migliore di lanciare compiz... forse è colpa del mio inglese  :Razz: 

----------

## riverdragon

Hai installato anche la fusion-icon? E' la panacea per tutti i mali!

----------

## geps2

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Hai installato anche la fusion-icon? E' la panacea per tutti i mali!

 

alla faccia della panacea!

Dopo aver aggiunto il desktop-effects overlay, emerge -uDNpv world mi dice che vuole aggiornare un po' di roba:

```
# emerge -uDNpv world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] x11-wm/compiz-0.7.6 [0.6.2-r1] USE="dbus kde -fuse% -gnome -gtk% -svg -xcb% (-debug%)" 0 kB [0=>1]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libcompizconfig-0.7.6 [0.6.0] 318 kB [0=>1]

[ebuild     U ] x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-main-0.7.6 [0.6.0] USE="-gnome% (-jpeg%)" 1,309 kB [0=>1]

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/compizconfig-python-0.7.6 [0.6.0.1] 253 kB [0=>1]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/compizconfig-backend-kconfig-0.7.6 [0.6.0] USE="-debug -xinerama (-arts%*)" 404 kB [0=>1]

[ebuild     U ] x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-extra-0.7.6 [0.6.0] USE="-gnome%" 2,556 kB [0=>1]

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/ccsm-0.7.6 [0.6.0] 449 kB [0=>1]

[ebuild     U ] x11-wm/emerald-0.7.6 [0.5.2] USE="(-debug%)" 565 kB [0=>1]

[ebuild     U ] x11-wm/compiz-fusion-0.7.6 [0.6.0] USE="kde -gnome -unsupported%" 0 kB [0=>1]

Total: 9 packages (9 upgrades), Size of downloads: 5,850 kB

Portage tree and overlays:

 [0] /usr/portage

 [1] /usr/portage/local/layman/desktop-effects

```

però quando ci provo ho l'errore che viene riportato nel primo messaggio di questa pagina https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-652604-postdays-0-postorder-asc-start-150.html

Comunque l'installazione di fusion-icon è andata a buon fine... non ho ancor provato niente, ma dati i presupposti non credo funzionerà...

Mi sembra un vicolo cieco!!!

[UPDATE] installando con USE svg ha installato: mi comporta qualche cosa questa flag?

----------

## geps2

 *ckx3009 wrote:*   

> come prima cosa puoi andare nelle opzioni di compiz-fusion, cercare "window decoration", guardare che sia attivato e nella riga "command" (o qualcosa di simile) delle opzioni di "window decoration" mettere 
> 
> ```
> emerald --replace
> ```
> ...

 

Ecco, questo non lo trovo proprio: dov'é? in CCSM? Oppure in qualche file di testo? Credo che a questp punto manchi solo questo.... mi puoi dare un ultimo aiuto?

Grazie!

----------

## k01

in CCSM, tra gli effetti, c'è "decorazione finestra" o "window decorator", in cui c'è la voce "comando"

----------

## ckx3009

ccsm ovviamente  :Razz: 

tieni conto che cmq compiz-fusion e' tutt'altro che perfetto e stabile...e tieni conto che a fine luglio dovremmo avere kde 4.1 che, a quanto ho capito, ha moltissimi degli effetti di compiz-fusion gia' integrati.

forse puo' valere la pena di aspettare...dipende da quello che preferisci fare.

----------

## geps2

 *ckx3009 wrote:*   

> ccsm ovviamente 
> 
> tieni conto che cmq compiz-fusion e' tutt'altro che perfetto e stabile...e tieni conto che a fine luglio dovremmo avere kde 4.1 che, a quanto ho capito, ha moltissimi degli effetti di compiz-fusion gia' integrati.
> 
> forse puo' valere la pena di aspettare...dipende da quello che preferisci fare.

 

Quello che non lo so se il mio PC mi reggerà KDE 4.1  :Smile: 

Credo che alla fine seguirò il tuo consiglio...

----------

## ckx3009

sara' sicuramente piu' leggera kde 4.1 di compiz...

e cmq qui non parliamo di svista, che devi avere il roadrunner con 106 TB di ram per farlo girare decentemente.

non serve nessun pc uber, tranquillo.

cmq io stesso ho rimosso compiz-fusion per vari problemi e sto aspettando kde 4.1, di cui provero' la beta a giorni.

puoi provare anche tu a vedere se ti regge, tanto non devi levare la tua attuale GUI, visto che possono coesistere insieme senza causare problemi.

----------

## geps2

 *ckx3009 wrote:*   

> sara' sicuramente piu' leggera kde 4.1 di compiz...
> 
> e cmq qui non parliamo di svista, che devi avere il roadrunner con 106 TB di ram per farlo girare decentemente.
> 
> non serve nessun pc uber, tranquillo.
> ...

 

Proverò sicuramente la 4.1... anche se vorrei un'ancora di salvataggio per tornare indietro alla 3.5... credi che sarà possibile?

In ogni caso ho risolto lanciando fusion-icon allo startup di kde (come mi avete suggerito qui in molti...  :Razz:  )... lo toglierò perché ho un laptop di tre anni... ma sai, più che altro è la sfida: avevo deciso che dovevo riuscirci  :Smile: 

Grazie e tutti!

----------

## ckx3009

il laptop di 3 anni dovrebbe reggere benino, non stiamo parlando di un gioco 3D di ultima generazione.

cmq ti ho scritto che puoi tenere insieme sia kde 3.5, sia la 4.1 e scegliere quale delle 2 avviare, e' la stessa cosa che faccio io a giorni.

puoi provare a mettere anche la nuova e vedere se ti funziona bene (contando che cmq e' ancora una beta).

----------

